

The dollar, the RMB and the euro? - cwan
http://mpettis.com/2011/03/the-dollar-versur-the-rmb-and-the-euro/

======
Lost_BiomedE
I have been watching the ins and outs of China and the EU in relation to the
U.S. for some time. My take is that we are essentially involved in currency
wars. Developed nation vs. an 'undeveloped' nation threats of war, sanctions,
etc, but developed nation vs. developed nation is an economic fight.

I think the EU and the U.S. are in cahoots to use and prevent a possible china
emergence. The U.S. has the reserve currency, with the RMB tied to it. The
U.S. gets to determine the rules of the game, which makes their success all
the more likely. The economic size and military weight of the U.S. gives it an
additional huge advantage.

Inside the U.S., laws have been re-wrote or ignored in a way that they can
prevent, delay, or hide problems that would make the economy seriously
unstable. They can essentially print money as needed, even if they call it by
another name, determine how much and how fast deflationary factors such as
housing can proceed, and use their international advantage to help prevent it
from getting out of control.

What the FED is doing does not make sense in terms of just U.S. economics, but
if you see the global game, it makes a lot of sense.

------
theospears
Some acronyms in the article I had to look up:

RMB: Remnibi, the currency of china. Individual denominations are 1 yuán = 10
jiǎo = 100 fēn GFC: Great Financial Crisis

------
xedd
This is an abbreviated excerpt of a larger article.

------
epynonymous
can someone paste the text? this site is blocked from within china....

